# Healthy Paws Pet Insurance



## Wyatt Riley (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello all...I just wanted to pass along information first hand about Healthy Paws pet insurance. I have a long haired dachshund who needed back surgery due to a herniated disc. The monthly premiums are very affordable (under $40.00) and I have a $200 deductible. Jasper, my dachie, wasn't able to walk in the hind quarters. He had the surgery and the next day he was walking! Healthy Paws paid for 90% of everything, even the CT scan. I do NOT work for Healthy Paws, but I did the research and compared all of insurance companies out there....they are leap and bounds above the rest. Jasper's surgery was well over $4500! If interested, email me, I'll give you a code, you'll get a free month and I will, too. I enrolled my new poodle, Wyatt and he's only $27 a month. I swear by this company. Dachshunds are my love and I'll never have any pet without this insurance...in all honesty, it's better than my insurance as a teacher. I want all of your four legged kids to live long and healthy lives...that's why I'm educating you all about it...it doesn't cover vaccines and regular maintenance.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Just an FYI, Healthy Paws does not cover any office visit fees. Not bad if you just go to the vet yearly, but if you have an issue and maybe need frequent visits, you're out a lot of money. Their coverage is otherwise very good (as long as you don't want wellness coverage for shots and spay/neuter) and there's no yearly limit. I had Healthy Paws and switched to Embrace because it cost me twice as much for one dog with Healthy Paws as for 2 dogs with Embrace, plus Healthy Paws also raised my premiums by several bucks the first year I had it. I pay about $26/month for my 4 year old Dane with Embrace.

Anyone who wants pet insurance should definitely find out exactly what is and is not covered so there are no surprises.


----------



## Wyatt Riley (Sep 21, 2016)

oshagcj914 said:


> Just an FYI, Healthy Paws does not cover any office visit fees. Not bad if you just go to the vet yearly, but if you have an issue and maybe need frequent visits, you're out a lot of money. Their coverage is otherwise very good (as long as you don't want wellness coverage for shots and spay/neuter) and there's no yearly limit. I had Healthy Paws and switched to Embrace because it cost me twice as much for one dog with Healthy Paws as for 2 dogs with Embrace, plus Healthy Paws also raised my premiums by several bucks the first year I had it. I pay about $26/month for my 4 year old Dane with Embrace.
> 
> Anyone who wants pet insurance should definitely find out exactly what is and is not covered so there are no surprises.


Yes, Healthy Paws doesn't cover office visits. They are just a calamity health insurance. Honestly, I consider shots and office visits part of yearly maintenance. Both times that my dog had the emergency surgeries the emergency hospital didn't charge for the office visit since the surgery was being done - but yes it is important to see what each plan covers and excludes. In fact, with Embrace a $200 deductible, 90% coverage and $15000/yr maximum, I'd be paying $94/mo...3x as much...and $130 something if I wanted $250 max for vaccinations, etc. that's just the poodle's rate, I'd hate to see the dachshund rate because they are known to have IVDD. My point, make an informed decision and research, research, research.


----------



## Wyatt Riley (Sep 21, 2016)

Picture of what Healthy Paws did for me


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I love Healthy Pet insurance! So far nobody has been able to quote me for less or give as much credit. My favorite thing about them is they have no limit, unlike all the others I have checked out. Super friendly service and lightening fast reimbursement. My girl has been insured with them since she was 5 months old and she is now 4 yrs old. I've only had to use it 3 times, but it was nice to get help for unexpected vet visits


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

It's interesting how prices differ so much by area. Healthy Paws was twice as much for me as the same plan for Embrace, which is $26/month, except I have the $15,000 limit and Healthy Paws has no limit. I sincerely hope I never have to reach the $15,000 limit! I'm going to do a quote for a spoo and see how that differs by breed as well.


----------



## Wyatt Riley (Sep 21, 2016)

Honestly, they told me in addition to breed its location too. Certain locations have higher priced vets. Oh well, that's the price I pay to live in paradise.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Wyatt Riley said:


> Honestly, they told me in addition to breed its location too. Certain locations have higher priced vets. Oh well, that's the price I pay to live in paradise.


Yes, I have some friends with Danes in other states who have the same company and the prices are quite different. I guess I live where it's cheap


----------



## TexasPink (Jul 3, 2016)

This has been helpful as I'm in the process of evaluating insurance now before my toy poodle puppy comes. Can I ask, what are the types of things I should be sure are covered? I know patella luxation can be an issue, but not really sure what else to look for, welcome any advice or additional recommendations.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Where and whoever you decide to go with may depend on where you live, but the important thing is to get pet insurance, it can be a life saver.


----------



## Wyatt Riley (Sep 21, 2016)

They cover everything. They make you wait for a year for hip displasia. My dachshund had two pins put his knee. If you decide to go with Healthy Paws send me your email. Then you'll get an email with $35.00 savings.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

one important issue: get insurance before something happens. once it does, it usually becomes an excluded condition and insurance won't help. also, do not fall for vpi. i've said this several times. my experience with them was that when my dog "aged," they conveniently forgot to send me a billing. so i lost coverage completely. and it was intentional, because most companies will send a reminder of some kind. didn't happen. (insert something unmentionable here.)


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Texaspink, maybe snow0160 can help with info on Healthy Paws I think that's who she uses.


----------



## Wyatt Riley (Sep 21, 2016)

*Healthy Paws*

I have only great things to say about Healthy Paws. They covered 90% of all the charges for both the back and knee surgery my dachshund needed. He had to have a CT scan and it was included. Let me know by providing your email and then you'll get $35.00 off. As with all pet insurance, you have to pay upfront and then you get reimbursed.




Caddy said:


> Texaspink, maybe snow0160 can help with info on Healthy Paws I think that's who she uses.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Wyatt Riley said:


> I have only great things to say about Healthy Paws. They covered 90% of all the charges for both the back and knee surgery my dachshund needed. He had to have a CT scan and it was included. Let me know by providing your email and then you'll get $35.00 off. As with all pet insurance, you have to pay upfront and then you get reimbursed.


[email protected]
my email


----------



## SammyG (Oct 12, 2016)

Check out Figo Pet Insurance (I don't work for them).

I signed up for Healthy Paws last month, then met a neighbor while walking with my puppy. Started talking about vets and she recommended Figo insurance. It's a newer company, only one I found that offers 100% coverage (Petplan no longer offers it). And it covers office visits unlike Healthy Paws. With same deductible, 100% coverage (Ultimate plan) and promotion code I found online my monthly payment is about $15 less than 90% coverage with Healthy Paws. 

Her's the comparison sheet.

https://figopetinsurance.com/sites/default/files/pet-insurance-comparison.pdf


----------



## SammyG (Oct 12, 2016)

Check out Figo Pet Insurance (I don't work for them).

I signed up for Healthy Paws last month, then met a neighbor while walking with my puppy. Started talking about vets and she recommended Figo insurance. It's a newer company, only one I found that offers 100% coverage (Petplan no longer offers it). And it covers office visits unlike Healthy Paws. With same deductible, 100% coverage (Ultimate plan) and promotion code I found online my monthly payment is about $15 less than 90% coverage with Healthy Paws. 

Her's the comparison sheet.

figopetinsurance.com/sites/default/files/pet-insurance-comparison.pdf


----------



## SammyG (Oct 12, 2016)

Check out Figo Pet Insurance (I don't work for them).

I signed up for Healthy Paws last month, then met a neighbor while walking with my puppy. Started talking about vets and she recommended Figo insurance. It's a newer company, only one I found that offers 100% coverage (Petplan no longer offers it). And it covers office visits unlike Healthy Paws. With same deductible, 100% coverage (Ultimate plan) and promotion code I found online my monthly payment is about $15 less than 90% coverage with Healthy Paws. 

Her's the comparison sheet.

figopetinsurance.com /sites/default/files/pet-insurance-comparison.pdf


----------

